# Andy Attar Video



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Found this on

http://www.redfisheffect.com/attar.html

REDFISH CREATIVE Group and Autumn Run Retrievers have formed a partnership to produce and distribute an instructional video featuring acclaimed retriever trainer Andy Attar. 

Best known for his numerous articles and features on retriever training and field-trials, Attar is positioned to become the major name in retriever training. 

Attar?s video series will become a staple training tool and sets the bar high for video instruction on the topic. The Attar video features a 3+ hour instructional cassette/DVD as well as a comprehensive training manual, featuring Attar?s distinctive style and highly effective training techniques. 

Shooting for the production began in May 2003 and additional footage continues to be acquired. Post-production is well under way. Redfish anticipates releasing the first of the video series in the very near future.
Redfish Creative will also provide a full print campaign for this product, commencing this fall.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone have this? What do you think?


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I have it and I like it. It is not for newbies, but it has a lot of good info for people who are familiar with modern training ideas and language.

I've gleaned a lot of good info. from it. 8)


----------

